

Getting 200% More Actionable Feedback from Customers that Cancel - aarondf
http://www.extendslogic.com/business/why-people-cancel/

======
gazd
Thanks for the excellent advice. Have you gotten any kickback from customers
having to go through these new forms?

~~~
rubeng
It's still early but haven't had any issues so far.

